# AG Ofenfabrik Sursee Wood Stove



## rahsta1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Everyone,
Just bought an old house with this really cool looking stove.
I googled the name, ag ofenfabrik sursee and couldn't find anything.
I have a few questions;
1. How old is it?
2. Is there any chance of it working?
3. Does it run on wood or coal?
4. How does it work in general? (it's like no stove I've ever seen)
5. What is it worth?

Thanks


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome. AG Ofenfabrik is Swiss and still in business. They have been making stoves since 1877. Maybe contact them? http://www.ofenschenk.ch/cms/ 

It looks like there may have been an ash bin in the lower chamber at one point. What does the knob right above the bottom ash door do? Does it work a shaker grate? If yes, this could be a coal stove.


----------



## John Ackerly (May 6, 2014)

I just bought this stove from the woman asking the question above, I believe.  I paid $320 because its a gorgeous old stove.  It is in no shape to burn anything in it, and probably would cost thousands to refurbish it, which I am not planning on doing.  Very glad to hear that company is still in business!  It was on Craigslist for months, and about 10 people came to see it, but all were interested in actually using it as a heater and luckily no one tried, so I got it.


----------



## begreen (May 6, 2014)

Neat. Is it a coal or wood stove?


----------



## Jags (May 6, 2014)

I don't think I have ever seen anything quite like it.  Pretty cool.


----------



## begreen (May 6, 2014)

The vertical design was more common in the smaller rooms found in Europe, where floor space was at a premium.


----------



## Jags (May 6, 2014)

That makes sense.


----------



## begreen (May 6, 2014)

The Alliance for Green Heat has a nifty Facebook cover page photo. Looks like someone is collecting these. John is this your display room? If so, there are lots of very cool examples there.


----------



## Jags (May 7, 2014)

Those are very cool.


----------



## firebroad (May 7, 2014)

That stove is spectacular.  Even before a bit of polishing up, it's a real showpiece!!


----------



## begreen (May 7, 2014)

I like the stove vented out the window curtains.  Someone has a sense of humor.


----------



## firebroad (May 7, 2014)

Ha!  Didn't notice that at first.


----------



## Jags (May 7, 2014)

I did see that (and got a chuckle).


----------



## fbelec (May 7, 2014)

i can't imagine what they would charge for any one of those stoves if they were made today. beauty and detail is great.


----------

